# Tow load with a Chevy 5500



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here could tell me how much I could tow with my Chevy 5500. It has hydraulic brakes, it's diesel with an auto tranny, and has 20k gvw. I am hoping I can tow 16,000lbs with it, but it's just a thought.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

if a pickup can tow 21 or 24,000 lbs or whatever they claim why cant the 5500 tow the same? let er rip...


----------



## broke down (Oct 23, 2011)

I own an 06 and have pulled 20,000 trailer plus equipment. It pulled just fine, just make sure your trailer brakes work.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple L;1470929 said:


> if a pickup can tow 31 or 34,000 lbs or whatever they claim why cant the 5500 tow the same? let er rip...


Fixed. 

Need more text so my post will work.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Hook up and go! I would put that on my 06 pickup without too much thought.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

We tow that much all the time with a 4500. Never even think twice before we roll out.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

The gcw on the door says 26,000, and with this being my service truck I'll be pretty close to my gvw. It's just a thought that crosses my mind and made me curious.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

We pulled a cat D5 w/ cab and it went like a champ.

That said, don't get pulled over and don't follow too close lol


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

LunchBox;1470997 said:


> The gcw on the door says 26,000, and with this being my service truck I'll be pretty close to my gvw. It's just a thought that crosses my mind and made me curious.


That sounds like your GVWR for the truck, not GCWR for truck and trailer. Keep in mind that anything over 10k behind a 26k GVW truck, is going to require a class A to drive it. You need to find out what the GCWR (weight that GM rated the truck to handle, truck plus trailer) is to find out your towing capacity. Don't forget about tongue weight adding to the rear axle weight, which could put you over the rear GAWR if the truck is already loaded near capacity.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Okay so the GCWR is 26,000 with a GCWR of 20,000. With that being said I can not tow my 16,000 lbs ex 60 crane around.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

both numbers are not the same....one is total weight the truck itself can handle...the other is total towing weight with the weight of the truck


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

LunchBox;1471052 said:


> Okay so the GCWR is 26,000 with a GCWR of 20,000. With that being said I can not tow my 16,000 lbs ex 60 crane around.


You are correct in that your GCWR is only 26K lbs.Its because the weight limit on the parking pawl of the Ally 1000 is 26K.If you had the 2350 Ally it is 30K lbs.Now,that's all factory and quasi legal ratings.You most definitely can haul more trailer weight for your combo if you need to.I have been stopped hundreds of times and have never had the DOT check the door placard for GCWR.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never seen a gross combined weight rating placard on a truck, just GVW and axle ratings.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

LunchBox;1471052 said:


> Okay so the GCWR is 26,000 with a GCWR of 20,000. With that being said I can not tow my 16,000 lbs ex 60 crane around.


This doesn't even make sense.



jhenderson9196;1472184 said:


> I've never seen a gross combined weight rating placard on a truck, just GVW and axle ratings.


Me neither.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

My bad is GVW 20,000 lbs


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

jhenderson9196;1472184 said:


> I've never seen a gross combined weight rating placard on a truck, just GVW and axle ratings.


They're definitely there,usually not on smaller trucks.My C7500 says 50,000lbs.+.Can't remember exactly.


----------

